
Vue.js 2.0.0 – Ghost in the Shell - lumannnn
https://github.com/vuejs/vue/releases/tag/v2.0.0
======
tmaly
I have not tried Vue yet, but if they do, do a interactive tutorial like
Knockout.JS, it would be a fantastic way to get users onboard.

